# Tony and The Queen



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Tony Blair is at his weekly meeting with The Queen, when he turns round and says:

"As I'm the PM, I'm thinking of changing how the Country is referred to, and I'm thinking that it should be a Kingdom", to which the Queen replies "I'm sorry Mr. Blair, but to be a Kingdom, you have to have a King in charge and you're not a King."

Tony Blair thought a while and then said: "How about a Principality then?", to which the Queen replied "Sorry again, but to be a Principality, you have to be a Prince - and you're not a Prince, Mr. Blair".

Again, Blair though long and hard and came up with "How about an Empire then?" The Queen, getting a little pi**ed off by now replied "Sorry again, Mr. Blair, but to be an Empire you must have an Emperor in charge - and you are not an Emperor."

Before Tony Blair could utter another word, The Queen said: "I think we're doing quite nicely as a Country"


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Fantastic!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Just change the name; it still works!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent  :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SPECSMAN said:


> Just change the name; it still works!


 :lol: love it


----------

